# Kansas! Kansas. Kansas?



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

So gang.... I was thinking of picking up my gun my dog and just heading out for Pheasants. Anyone heading that way and want a tag along? or does someone know a good area/town to head towards..... not wanting anyones "Spot" just a city or area..... I have a NEED to see birds(more then maybe 1 hen in 3 days)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I have hunted KS extensively over the past 15 years. Great state. Lots of birds and opportunity. I've hunted that state from top to bottom and side to side but I've done the best around the north central part of the state. Just call the DNR over there and get a copy of their walk in access areas. It's a county by county map showing land that is available to public access without written permission. A lot of it isn't worth hunting, but there are some great places if you know what to look for. (Food, Cover, Water=Birds) Just about any small town will have a motel that welcomes dogs and has a bird cleaning station. Don't go opening week. It's a zoo. Wait till the opening week is over and then go enjoy yourself.

This is what you can expect for birds out there...


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Garden City,KS


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Tex..... thank you much sir. I knew what they said about ya couldnt be true ! J/K
Nice bunch of birds there, I called the end of last week to get a walk in list sent out and a proc. are they like 3 or 4 birds a day ?

Garden city, got it Luv, I really appreciate a start point. ;-)

Now I have heard that it's no SD but pretty good fun out there and from the looks of Tex I would say they are right!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Glasco to Concordia


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Now I have heard that it's no SD


Thank GOD!

They can have SD! Lots of birds, but lots of hunters and lots of posted up pay-as-you-go land. I suppose you can get away from it if you try, but KS just has far more to offer for your buck. The limit on Pheasants is 4. Plus you've got quail, chickens, and waterfowl to boot. LOTS of walk in areas, and most farmers will let you hunt if you just ask. In SD all the farmers have got their hand out for $$$$. No thank you! It really is a good hunting value when you get down to it. It used to be really cheap when gas was only a buck a gallon. But, nowadays you can drive out, hunt for 5 days, stay in a decent motel, and shoot lots of birds for around $600 per guy round trip. If you love bird hunting and hate to see other hunters, it's the way to go. We've gone late in the year, hunted for a week straight, shot a limit of roosters every day, and never laid eyes on another hunter in the field. :shock: Try that in Utard.

Now don't get the idea that it's easy. There isn't a rooster hiding under every bush. They are seasoned, twitchy, educated, crafty, counterfiet, back door sneakin, slippery birds. You'd better learn how to hunt absolutely quiet, and you'd better have top shelf dog power. The guy that CLANKS his gun shut after SLAMMING the door on the truck and can't keep his pie hole shut in the field yelling at a stupid untrained dog will not kill many birds at all! Late in the season they are HARD to kill! but it's worth it!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to work for a pipeline company that had lines thru Kansas. Our workers did a good job building relationships with the farmers by helping them with some welding, lending out a dozer or backhoe, supplying pipes for culverts, stuff like that. So it was easy for us to get permission to hunt. 

Good people, good bird hunting down there. Lots of coyotes too.


----------



## FootinUT (Jul 9, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Now I have heard that it's no SD
> 
> 
> Thank GOD!
> ...


Keep spreading the word that SD pheasant hunting has been destroyed in recent years! Maybe it can get back to the way it was...

Its the orange plague until Thanksgiving. I won't be missing that!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The biggest problem with Kansas pheasant hunting is simply what do you do after 20 minutes? That is about all it takes to limit. So you drive 15 hours and hunt 20 minutes a day...... Now if you are lucky enough to have a quail spot out there also then the drive is worth it. Nothing better than a wild rooster with a few quail salted in.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> The biggest problem with Kansas pheasant hunting is simply what do you do after 20 minutes? That is about all it takes to limit. So you drive 15 hours and hunt 20 minutes a day...... Now if you are lucky enough to have a quail spot out there also then the drive is worth it. Nothing better than a wild rooster with a few quail salted in.


NOT on public(or open to the public) land, and not in the late season! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

20 minutes? What kind of tame, opening day, pen raised birds you huntin? :?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Haha, you guys must be going to the harder-to-hunt areas of Kansas. We go back in December and hunt the birds while hunting deer. Best time of year, from what I hear anyway. Oct-Nov is too crowded and Jan is too snowy. I have only been back there 4 times for 2-4 days each time and have only had one day without huge numbers of birds. Lots of fun with some quail and prarie chickens in the mix. Nothing like walking a brushy draw and having 100+ birds getting up, much better than shooting deer. I absolutely love it and will be banging some more this Dec.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Packout said:


> The biggest problem with Kansas pheasant hunting is simply what do you do after 20 minutes? That is about all it takes to limit. So you drive 15 hours and hunt 20 minutes a day...... Now if you are lucky enough to have a quail spot out there also then the drive is worth it. Nothing better than a wild rooster with a few quail salted in.


Well you know..... to me it would be worth a 15 hour drive even for 20 min of Pheasant. Call me crazy but in my opinion there is NO bird that Is upland hunting like the pheasant!!! a few hours driving and a few hundred dollars is a small price to pay, I know many people are of that opinion for other birds and thats fine... but for me it's the wiley ringneck.

My earliest hunting memories were heading down to Salina in late 70's early 80's and walking the fields with my dad, before I could even hunt.

Hell I tried to get a partner to go with before and offered to pay for gas and hotel. :?

This year I have a Brit again soooo, we will see how she does. I have her off to Montana and Sharptails with Keny Glass**** until first of October though.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

And just to throw in a little plug.......... In my opinion ya cant go wrong with Keny. He is a genuine nice guy and fantastic around the dogs. just an A+ individual.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, Kenny is a great guy. But one really has to wonder about a trainer that runs hamsters as bird dogs... :mrgreen: Does a pheasant actually fit in a Brits mouth? :lol:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Naaa your thinkin of them French Brits.... they retrieve snails. The American Britts are the ones that showed the other pointers how it's done!!!  o-||


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

guner said:


> Naaa your thinkin of them French Brits.... they retrieve snails. The American Britts are the ones that showed the other pointers how it's done!!!  o-||


Not to hard to show a Pointer anything. Those dogs are a blanck piece of paper...

I've seen Kenny Brits run, and I've seen some others that flat out get it on. Nice dogs. I just like givin you Brit guys crap. I here it too about my dirty German dogs. :lol:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

It's ok..... just enjoy throwing a little crap back. Speaking of that, you did say you had one of them German dogs right ?...... :lol: j/k


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I do. (see my avatar) I also have a run-off English Setter and a kill-em-all Jack Russell Terrier.

I'll be getting another Kraut dog this next spring. Love them dirty Germans!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well sir I will take your word for it, as I havent ever hunted behind one. Never been partial (personaly) to Shorthair so I had thought temperment and that was the same.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

As soon as I read the words tag along my interest perked right up. I wanna go to Kansas!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well we need to get a group of us and treck off to Kansas...... We could say UWN... Kansas or bust!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you're taking a group you'd better lay down some ground rules first. These are some rules I live by when bird hunting abroad with a group.

1. If you don't have a well trained dog, you aint going. Nothing worse than a dog mooch, and I'm not a guide.

2. If you AND your dog cant keep your mouths shut in the field, you aint going.

3.If you can't hunt on Sundays, you aint going.

4. If you think that a three day hunt is plenty of time, you aint going.

5. If you snore, you aint going.

6. If you think dogs need to be inside the motel at night cuz it's cold outside, you aint going.

7. If you insist on screaming *HEN! HEN! HEN!* every time one gets up, you aint going. (I know what a hen looks like, you should too.) see rule number two...

8. If you insist on screaming *ROOSTER! ROOSTER! ROOSTER!!!* every time one gets up, you aint going. (I know what a rooster looks like, you should too.) see rule number two...

9. If you have a high maintenance fusspot wife that insists you call her every hour on the hour for status updates, you aint going.

10. If you miss 23 birds and end up not getting your limit and then whine about it all night, you aint going.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey I would like to ad some amendments

2. even if you aint talkin but your mouth is open cause your stuffing full of snacks (the wrappers of which are all over the floor of my vehicle)

3. You hunt on Sunday but pray for forgiveness later ;-)

5. If you snore but it is to the tune "Friends in low places" still cant go !

6. If you think dogs need to be inside the motel because YOUR cold and you have your own room "what happens in Kansas stays in Kansas" except for everyone on UWN that are told!

7. If you insist on screaming HEN! HEN! HEN! in a bar everytime someone in a ponytail walks by (resulting in a guy asking ya for a drink) thats fine nothing funnier then that!!

8. If you insist on screaming Rooster! Rooster! Rooster! and it results in a large Bull dike belting ya..... see 7 one thing funnier!

9. If ya have a high maintenance fusspot wife but you keep her in a kennel in the back of the truck..... see 6

10. If you miss 23 birds and dont whine but keep saying that you just couldnt shoot because it was nice to see em fly. Join PETA and grow a pony tail.... see 7


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## uffda (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a lifetime license for Kansas lived there for 8.5 years sounds like fun,


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> 10. If you miss 23 birds and end up not getting your limit and then whine about it all night, you aint going.


I guess I'm out.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Now remember Gumbo, it's OK to miss 23 birds. After all, we'll all get a good laugh out of it. You just can't whine about it.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ammendment to #3 ( in guner's section)

If you have to pray for forgiveness for hunting on a Sunday, you'd best quit hunting. 

There are only so many Sundays during the hunting seasons...If you're a religious man, God understands, and he's already forgiven you. If it's cuz of your wife, she'll never understand anyway, so prayin' for forgiveness from her won't do you a bit of good.

To me.....Hunting is my church.....


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Ammendment to #3 ( in guner's section)
> 
> If you have to pray for forgiveness for hunting on a Sunday, you'd best quit hunting.
> 
> ...


Plus, theoretically elevation wise you're actually closer to god. Just saying.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Ammendment to #3 ( in guner's section)
> 
> If you have to pray for forgiveness for hunting on a Sunday, you'd best quit hunting.
> 
> ...


See rule number 9.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Now remember Gumbo, it's OK to miss 23 birds. After all, we'll all get a good laugh out of it. You just can't whine about it.


As long as I can blame it on the dog.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Absolutely! Why not, we blame our dogs for everything else! You do for missing birds, the chewed up yard furniture, the yellow spots in the lawn, and your wife blames the dog for the dirty house, the hair all over everything, and every time she farts. :mrgreen:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey my wife says ladies NEVER fart, it must be the dog ;-) !

As far as missing birds... I always just leave the plug in my pump and it never fails, every year at least once or twice I forget to reload thinking I have a couple more shots........ I mean ahhh THE DOG !.... **** DOG !


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:lol: -)O(-


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Absolutely! Why not, we blame our dogs for everything else! You do for missing birds, the chewed up yard furniture, the yellow spots in the lawn, and your wife blames the dog for the dirty house, the hair all over everything, and every time she farts. :mrgreen:


Kansas here I come!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

So we are set !... who all is goin and wha time do we leave :?: :shock:


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

Heck if any of you ever want to hunt kansas, count me in. I live in Denver now and bought a GSP this last winter. This will be her first hunting season; and my first attempts at training a hunting dog. The guy I bought her from lives in Kansas and told me to give him a call and he would point me in the right direction. 

Split up your drive a bit and stay at my house halfway through


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm so In . . . so a who's driving?


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Holy crap... how come we dont have this trip scheduled and bags packed. I think we need a guy or 2 who has headed back to Kansas a couple times.......... haaahum Tex haaha hum. Sorry just clearing the throat. ;-)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

guner said:


> Holy crap... how come we dont have this trip scheduled and bags packed. I think we need a guy or 2 who has headed back to Kansas a couple times.......... haaahum Tex haaha hum. Sorry just clearing the throat. ;-)


MY bags are already packed boys. I'll be going with my buddy Mark and our pack of WELL trained dogs. I have duct tape for his mouth and a bark collar for June-Bug, he's divorced, my wife could care less in fact she's glad I'll be gone for a whole week. Aaah, 6 days on a 10,000 acre private ranch all to ourselves. Can't wait!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Rub it in... Rub it in


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

The Traveling Wingshooter
2010 Pheasant Forecast

Kansas pheasant hunters bagged 746,000 roosters last year, about a 10 percent increase from 2008. Spring crowing counts were similar to last year, although with slightly different distribution: up in the western half of the state, down in the eastern third. Although August survey data have not been compiled at this time, nesting conditions were positive nearly everywhere in the state. The exception was a few counties in north-central Kansas, which were hit by heavy rains in June. This year, western Kansas should be at least as good as last year if not better, with the northwest looking like the top area. Central Kansas will also be good.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Compare that forecast to SD:

When it comes to pheasants these days, there's South Dakota and there's everybody else. South Dakota is the only state where hunters harvest over a million roosters annually, and last year the total was over 1.6 million. That's more than twice as many as the next best state. This year's brood survey was up from last year's, just slightly. Significant increases were observed in the areas around Mobridge and Pierre, both of which benefitted from excellent habitat due to above-average moisture. The Chamberlain area, always at or near the top in the state, was down from last year but is still very good. 

As this is being written, it appears that farmers may well be harvesting early this year (as opposed to last year's extremely late harvest) due to a relatively dry summer. That means early season hunters should find most of the grain already in the bins, and the birds' safe hiding places more limited than last season. The fact that hunters bagged fewer roosters last year should mean a few more old, long-tailed, long-spurred birds in this year’s bag.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

So what the heck are we doing talking about how great it is. Lets just have the govenor call a week long holiday and lets get are a$$ to Kansas in Nov or Dec.


----------

